# 2000 maxima transmission revving up



## hippeetc (Oct 13, 2009)

having an issue with a 2000 nissan maxima transmission revving up while driving at normal steady speeds. someone mentioned a speed sensor. allready changed transmission fluid. whatever it is, usually when it happens, the check engine light is coming on. if it is a speed sensor, can anyone help with location and/ or other suggestions before i tear my transmission up. thanks


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

You should check the codes first, just so youre sure what the problem is.


----------



## hippeetc (Oct 13, 2009)

it says its the speed sensor. anyone know where the speed sensor is.? i was told it might be on the front wheel area.?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Is your ABS light on? Cruise control not working?

Depending on the production date of your car its either located on the transmission or its one of the ABS sensors.


----------

